# Hilfeeee....habe ein riesen problem



## Hamsi (25. Januar 2004)

hallo jungs...ich habe ein riesen problem das ich echt nicht lösen kann und keine ahnung was ich da noch machen soll..ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir irgendwie helfen.

also mein problem : wenn ich spiele spielen will über windows 2000 oder win xp stürzt mein pc andauernd ab bzw mein bildschirm wird immer farbig oder schwarz und dann geht nix mher...muss neu starten.
habe dieses problem allerdings nur bei win2000 und winxp...bei winme null probleme aber winme ist nicht ganz mein fall deswegen habe win xp auf dem rechner und ati radeon 7500...

ist auch egal welches spiel ich spiele...habe immer das selbe problem....nach einer zeit kommt immer wieder.sehr selten passiert auch nichts aber das ist echt selten.

nun bekomme folgende fehlermeldung : 
"VPU Recover hat ihre Grafikbeschleuniger zurückgesetzt,da dieser nicht mher auf die befehle des bildschrimtreibers reagierte."

dann kommt---->

"VPU Recover konnte aus einer Verklemmung der hardware nicht vollständig frei gegeben werden und hat zu software-rendering gewechselt.
um das hardware-rendering wiederherzustellen ,muss der rechner neu gestartet werden.rechner neu starten?"


naja dann geht echt nix mher manchmal und manchmal kann ich zwar mit dem rechner was anfangen aber grafik spinnt total.

hatte vorher geforce2mx und hatte genau das selbe problem bei win2000 und winxp und nun dachte ich das es am grafik karte liegt und habe radeon 7500 gekauft aber das problem ist das selbe....man beachte das bei winme alles glatt läuft und gut ...

nun denke ich das win2000 oder winxp irgenwelche recourcen benützen die winme nicht braucht...habe auch schon grafiktreiber ohne ende ausprobiert aber ohne erfolg leider....hoffe echt einer von euch kann mir helfen...

bin am ende meines wissens was das anbelangt...

ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus bei euch und hoffe viele gute tips hier lesen zu können...

thx


----------



## zeromancer (25. Januar 2004)

Gib mal bei "Ausführen..." dxdiag ein und stelle fest, welche DirectX Version Du hast. Sollte nicht älter als 8.1 sein, ggf. nachinstallieren.


----------



## Hamsi (25. Januar 2004)

*ja*

hab direkt x 9.0b und alles schon probiert....habe hardwarebeschleinigung der grafikkarte auf voll und soundbeschleunigung auf niedrig...wie es halt beim zocken sein sollte aber das problem ist das selbe leider


----------



## zirag (25. Januar 2004)

Vielleicht mal nen TreiberUpdate machen !
könnte Helfen , weil mein Freund hatte vor nem Jahr oder so auch mal ne ATI Radeon und auch nur Probs mit den Treibern


----------



## Hamsi (25. Januar 2004)

*ja auch*

das habe ich schon so oft probiert und soviele treiber runtergeladen ...weiss gar nicht mher....aber das problem ist gleich geblieben irgendwie...ist echt zum verzweifeln


----------



## zirag (25. Januar 2004)

Schreib doch mal ne Mail an ATI , die werden sicher ne Service Mail Addy haben oder schau ob es eine SupportHotline gibt


----------



## Hamsi (25. Januar 2004)

*danke*

habe denen schon mehere mail geschrieben aber irgendwie scheint es dort tote stile zu sein oder wissens auch nicht..keine ahnung (


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (25. Januar 2004)

Hamsi:  Benutze doch bitte bei denen nächsten Beiträgen, die Shift- und Komma-Taste. (ergo: Groß- und Kleinschreibung und Zeichensetzung), danke. (s. auch Netiquette)


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Januar 2004)

Was hast Du denn für einen Pc? Prozessor, Ram, etc...


----------



## Hamsi (26. Januar 2004)

Habe wie man so sagen mag einen alten pc.

Asus v7 AMD 900 Mherz
500 mb Ram Arbeitsspeicher
Radeon 7500 Grafikkarte
80 gig Maxtor 7500 u/min Festplatte

Ich weiss zwar ist es ein altes Pc aber ich weiss auch das eigentlich alte Spiele bzw. Grafikprogramme doch darauf laufen sollten.
Bei WinMe läuft ja alles glatt aber das benütze ich auf keinen fall mehr.
Habe auch mal gehört das sowas vielleicht bei 2 verschiedenen Ram Arbeitsspeichern passieren kann.Ist das wahr?
Naja vielleicht liegt das problem ja an VPU Recover...weiss leider immer noch nicht was das bedeutet.
Kann man es ausschalten bzw. was bewirkt es eigentlich überhaupt?


----------



## Hamsi (2. Februar 2004)

*Neu*

Hallo nochmal.Habe nachgelesen aber leider immer noch nichts richtiges rausgefunden.
Einige sagen das es an 4xAgp liegt bzw man soll von 8xAgp umstellen auf 4 damit Netzteil nicht soviel Strom schluckt.Dann heisst es wieder das es an der Wärmeleitpaste von einigen Radeon Grafikkarten liegen würde und man solle diese doch austauschen und es würde helfen.
Traue aber den ganzen nicht...und schon lange nicht wenn man anfängt an Wärmeleitpaste und so krams rumzubasteln.
Bekomme seit neusten die Fehlermeldung das der Bildschirmtreiber nicht zu der Grafikkarte in meinem Pc passt.Was soll denn sowas heissen ?Weiss das einer und könnte mir helfen evtl.

Bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## lukasS (21. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe das selbe Problem mit meiner ATI 9600 Pro 256 MB. Habe Win XP Prof SP1 drauf.

Hast du das Problem inzwischen gelöst? Wenn ja, wie?

Lukas


----------

